# St. Nicks 2020 Grow.  Gorrilla Glue and Sonic Screwdriver



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

It just happens to work out that I have a new grow starting right now and since it is a new year I'll let you watch, should you choose.  Within the next couple of day I will be bringind down the two plants in flower and doing a bit of remodeling in there before the start of the next run.

In the meantime, I figured to show you the equipment I'm using and the veg room assembly along with the clones I'll be using.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's what is coming down


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

I've already started on the scrog plant, she is missing one branch


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's the collection of clones


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

I am an organic gardener by nature but I will be growing in coco and perlite this round.  I feed organic teas with regular top dressing.  Here's my tea brewing pot


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 2, 2020)

I have been playing around with lights trying to figure out what works best for me. Currently I have 3 of these 


and 3 if these


----------



## Lesso (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks like fun to me


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 17, 2020)

Been a while.   I got the 2 plants harvested and up potted the GG girls to their final homes.  I'm going to grow out the Sonic for a while cause she's kinda small.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 18, 2020)

Uploading pics is not really my forte'.  I just couldn't make a go of the coco so when I repotted the Glue I bought 6 sacks of Fox Farms and mixed it with the soil from the two I just harvested.  There were 6 GG clones and they were potted in 11 gallon totes .  The 3 that are remaining in the veg room are 2 sativas and my one lonely Sonic Screwdriver.  I'll kill one of the Sativas and grow out the Sonic for a few weeks before cutting her up for clones.   The stuff that's hanging is leftover from the harvest.  I got tired of trimming so I guess that's all gonna wind up in the butter machine.

Now that they are in dirt they should pick up pretty quick and hopefully I'll flip in a week or so, once they get a little size to 'em.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

K. So its been about a week since I transplanted those girls and well, look for yourselves.

I topped the smaller clones Monday and as soon as they recover I'll flip the lot.

Two of the clones were older.  I am lsting those to keep everything at the same height.

The little clones still in veg.  I haven't decided which one to knock off yet but I did repot my Sonic mother to be.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

Before lst


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

After


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

The little mama


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

They got kinda ugly while I was playing with coco  but all are recovering nicely now


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

I still have that mess hanging in the flower room.  Haven't been able to find the ambition to finish trimming it up but I have ben smoking the heck out of it.  Kinda nice to just walk in and chop off a bud, put it in the press and smoke it away.  Or at least that's what I been saying.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice turn around Nick...be nice if we could have a room sealed and controlled for cannabis storage...no jars!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 23, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Nice turn around Nick...be nice if we could have a room sealed and controlled for cannabis storage...no jars!


They have them for cigars....why not mj?


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

wAvailable on Amazon right now for 10 bucks.   2qts each


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

I am lousy at pics


----------



## Lesso (Jan 23, 2020)

Thats Thats what i use. Amber jars block light


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 23, 2020)

I have been doing a little low stress training and got carried away on one so I quit for now.  She'll recover though


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, its finally time to clone the Sonic Screwdriver.  Here's my mother


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 4, 2020)

Here's my weapons of choice for this.  Since I am going to play with water farming I'm going to take a dozen clones and put half in rock wool,  which I have never played with before


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 4, 2020)

I use peat plugs for dirt and they are soaking in clonex mix to season them before I start, no food, just water and clonex.  The Dr. Pepper is just for me.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 5, 2020)

I have seen weirder things than using Dr pepper for the rockwool preconditioning step. Lol. It does, after all, contain phosphoric acid!  set those cubes to hydro ph, like 6.6, before ya get going.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

K, here we go.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

I take good healthy tops and cut em below a node.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

Trim em but not to much,  they eat through the leaves at first


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

I got 2 out of this one


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

I am fighting 30% humidity so i use a dome and the heating pad for the roots.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 5, 2020)

Didn't even finish the doobie


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Been a while. No roots yet but they look healthy


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's mom.  She'll go into flower this week.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

They all look really healthy, nice mom nice clones : )


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

I flipped the glue on the 2nd and they are getting huge.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

I need to clear out the undergrowth


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Clones don't need much light I am currently using a 15 watt bulb in a desk lamp to light the clone dome.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 9, 2020)

Whew, they growin fast!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah,   Hard to beat good dirt!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 9, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> I need to clear out the undergrowth


Imo do it after the stretch. I like to do it after day 21.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

Well,  its been 10 days since I took these clones,, and 100% with the plugs.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

Not sure about the ones in rockwool but they look healthy


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

It's day 14 I think in the flower room and things are looking good


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

If ya look close there are some yellow leaves buried down inside.  This stuff has purple veining in the stalks and it did a good job of masking the fact that I needed some calmag;  Once I threw 'em some epsom salts they perked right up.  My Sonic mother is getting good and bushy so I'll flip her in a few days.  To be truthfull, I'm short a light right now so she'll just have to hold out for a day or so.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2020)

Here's mom


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

They all look great. Very healthy clones


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

Today I flipped the Sonic Screwdriver mother


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

The clones destined for dirt are repotted and the ones going to water farming all are showing roots


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

Day 18 in the flower room


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice even canopy.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks.  7ft by 4ft with with 6 plants in 11 gallon totes.  right now they are about 30 inches from the base of the pot to the top of the canopy.  I dare say that I could have filled the area with 3 plants but as usual I went overkill.  I'm hoping for a good harvest that will allow me to take the summer off and concentrate on a different endeavor.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Last scrog i did that was your dimensions i pulled more than 2 lbs. Would that get you through summer? Lol


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe,  3 would be better!  I also have the sonic girl and all her little sisters.  I am kicking around the idea of adding one more of these lights and rotating the whole room 90 degrees before they get to large to move.  The room is 9x7 so If I rotate it I could give the plants a lot more space.  Right now I have just a small area tented off with panda film for these girls.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

Just catching up and your plants look wonderful. The scrog came out really well. I like the spacing of the bud sites a lot.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2020)

No wasted space there...looking great Nick!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2020)

Removed the undergrowth from flower


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2020)

From the top you can't really tell


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 24, 2020)

There is a good sized hole in the canopy since I accidentally cut a large branch from the one on the right


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Day 27 in the flower room


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Day zero in the veg room  experiment


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Moma Sonic is doing great


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 27, 2020)

Kids are ok too


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 28, 2020)

If you take a good look at momma and her clones you will get my third best argument for growing from clones after saving genetics and knowing the sex of your efforts.  In my experience clones are much bushier then the original plant when she sprouted from seed.  Momma was a clone and I am going to have to thin her out before she gets to far into flower.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

I went and cleaned up momma sonic and while I was at it I swapped out her light for something a little better


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

Now I need to do some real cleaning.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

After I clean up that mess and take some more leaves off of momma, I will stake her up and its off to the races!


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

End result


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> End result
> View attachment 259289


I saw a video from Remo where he did the bamboo cross-beam thing. I forgot about that until seeing your picture. Something to keep in my head if I ever have enough room to give my plants enough space to not be up against the walls of the tent(which is not good). Nice trim job.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 29, 2020)

Loven your work SN , How did you get under that canopy to trim , I did a sog last grow and could only get to the front plants to trim up , got 23 oz from 5 plants but I only have 3 x 4 area , looks like you got a lot more there , keep them pics coming


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

Crocket, it takes some creative bending and by that I mean my broken old body!  I just start at the front and work my way through the lot.  It took probably an hour and I only chopped one main branch.  I take as many fan leave as I can find that are blocking bud sights on top then I clean out the bottom.  Go back and take more fan leaves and then I remove everything the light doesn't hit.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 29, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Crocket, it takes some creative bending and by that I mean my broken old body!  I just start at the front and work my way through the lot.  It took probably an hour and I only chopped one main branch.  I take as many fan leave as I can find that are blocking bud sights on top then I clean out the bottom.  Go back and take more fan leaves and then I remove everything the light doesn't hit.


LOL , I was thinking of putting my next grow on trolleys with the net attached to trolley not the walls so I can pull them out of grow room and work on them  , my body dosnt bend like it used to , and that damb belly dosnt fit in tight places any more


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 29, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> I saw a video from Remo where he did the bamboo cross-beam thing. I forgot about that until seeing your picture. Something to keep in my head if I ever have enough room to give my plants enough space to not be up against the walls of the tent(which is not good). Nice trim job.


OF, thanks.  That is exactly where I learned it myself.  By the time I'm done there may wind up being a bunch of cross bars on her.  I'm not sure how much stretch I'm going to get but it is very sativa leaning so could be a lot.  Last two times I've grown it something has gone wrong.  Seeded the first time and re-vegged in the middle of flower the second time.  My buddy wasn't very good at taking care of the garden.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

It looks great and I agree about clones being so much more shapely than seed plants. It takes a while for a seed plant to sexually mature and go from opposite nodes (pair of nodes,  then a whole bunch of stem, then another pair) to alternating, where side branches are staggered and you can do a nicer job of sculpting the plant. 
Congrats on the new light too your garden is lovely!


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

there is only 1 advantage to seed plants … tap roots


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

umbra said:


> there is only 1 advantage to seed plants … tap roots


...and the magical anticipation of the possibility of the most perfect buds ever ?! Come on umbra where's your sense of adventure hahaha just teasing of course


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

That is why I breed dank weed


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2020)

To day in the flower room


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2020)

Couple of bud shots


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2020)

Momma survived the defoliation and now she is stacking bud 





By next week she will be getting colorful


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2020)

The little ones are fine


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice looking garden there, Nick.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 5, 2020)

The plants in the water garden are an experiment.  People often say that hydro is better then soil so I figured to see for myself.  I 6 clones in soil and 6 in hydro. The clones are all the same from the same mother and they are all getting fed Dakine 420 synthetic nutrients.  I am gonna do 4 rdwc, 2 dwc and 4 in my usual dirt.  I figure by the end I'll have a good idea what I like and how it compares to organic in soil.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm always entertained by the which is better conversation... I like them both for different reasons! I think it comes down to personal style and you're rocking it.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you!  Good to know I am good at something.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2020)

What a great journal! Just caught up. You are rocking it all. Thanks for posting all this goodness.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Rose.  I just hope it all works out before I get started on my outdoor projects.  I'm not the best at updating these and once I start building both the garden and the journal will get pretty slack I'm afraid.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 6, 2020)

What you building out there Nick?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 6, 2020)

A garage. And a house. Right now the garage is the priority.  I been spending more'n I should so I need to get back to making some sort of irregular income!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 39 in the flower room and things are looking good. 







Momma Sonic is showing her snow  (she's only 3 wks in)


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2020)

The original glue is stacking up pretty good


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2020)

The buds are looking good


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2020)

The clones are looking good too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 12, 2020)

Always impressive. You are a master gardener.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 12, 2020)

Not sure about that but this time of the year my crops do tend to come out good.   The springtime crop always gets the best humidity and best all around temperatures and environment.  The rest of the year it is a drag trying to keep it all dialed in.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2020)

BEAUTIFULNESS!!!!!  How nice to see this beauty.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow, what’s not to like about that, beautiful indoor garden there Nick!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 46 for the glue


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 19, 2020)

The sonic momma is showing her stuff


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 19, 2020)

Finally,  here's veg.








So far I am not seeing the big advantage to hydro. Everything looks pretty much the same


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 19, 2020)

Those are some serious buds, Nick. West Virginie Hillbilly Magic? Used to work with a guy from the hills your are in. Smartest guy I have ever met(retired navy nuke guy).  He said the people around him grew some epic buds. Must be sumpin’ in the water?


----------



## Lesso (Mar 20, 2020)

I grew up in wv., St albans.....real shithole. It was at least full of natural beauty as a kid. Now the water is poisoned, the air is a carcinogen, the burned out meth shacks outnumber the non burned shacks, and the only choices people have there now are meth addiction or opioid addiction. Had to go back to bury my father in december, should be the last time i ever have to go back, hopefully. 
I understand that not ALL of wv is this way, but its its almost like a third world country at this point.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 20, 2020)

Looking good St_Nick 
Interesting to see that hydro not leading the way I would of put money on it , But the race is not over ,


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

In the last couple of days the hydro girls have come on like gangbusters, the dirt plants not so much.  I blame myself, the dirt plants are root bound and showing that with slow growth.  I broke down and started to create myself a grow space just for water gardening.  I wish it was bigger but it appears I'll have to make due with space for 3 plants at a time, maybe just 2.  Anyways, I have an area 33 inches by 5 ft. 5inches.  I know some people can fit more plants in that space but I seem to always let them get to big in th veg room.  Anyways, I am going to close in the area with panda film and put a zipper in for access.  I'll try and upload some pictures this evening.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

Amazon is putting a hold on my new space. The zipper and airlines i need won't be here until Friday 


veg is just gonna have to wait


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have noticed Amazon estimates of delivery dates are a bit off. Stuff that had delivery estimates of next week are here already.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, glad to say you are right, Amazon dropped off everything today.  I'm going to be hard at for the next day or so.  It is day 53 in the glue room,  I need to get ready to harvest it and the area I use to dry in is nowhere large enough.  I have a plan though.  The water garden needs to get under a scrog and I haven't put together the RDWC setup yet. The dirt plants need to be re-potted.  They will replace the glue when she comes down.  Can you buy dirt from Amazon?  I also need to take some clones and I have seeds on the way from Spain.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

Day 53 for the glue


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

Momma Sonic is doing great


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

Water Garden. This is sonic


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 26, 2020)

And finally,  the soil sonic and a couple others.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

The next couple of days are going to e real busy at the hillbilly's shack.  I started harvesting the glue today.  Its day 59 for her by the calendar and she's bout 20% amber.  Glue is already couch potato smoke so I couldn't go much further with it.  If I wind up with a decent candidate I may try and reveg one since I didn't take any clones this time.  I have run her 4 times now and besides, I have seeds.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

I  started at 9:30 this morning, didn't take much of a break until 7.











I am nowhere near done


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 1, 2020)

I have made progress through


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2020)

too lovely


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 2, 2020)

Super Glue Nick...Super Glue !


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 2, 2020)

Damn good job on the grow bro.i love harvest day.congrats from one cultivator to another.


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2020)

Man Nick, I'm going back through here and taking notes! You're the late night read tonight dude.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Final for the glue


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok, so this momma Sonic is getting more abuse then she needs. For the next week or so My big flower room is going to be a veg room while the girls get used to their new pots and find their stride.  Since I have all that room I may just add a few plants, its going to depend on wether I grow the nerve to go out for more tubs.  Maybe i'll throw them into 5 gal. buckets, who knows what tomorrow brings? Ok so now.  I redid the flower room, turned everything 90 degrees and covered the floor in panda film.  Not for the reflectivity but to protect the floor.  Its particle board and its starting to come apart.  Before this night is over Momma is going into her own little room.  I'll update some more tomorrow.  Pics to follow.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Did some up potting


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Harley was supervising,  he had to taste the plants for quality


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Random stuff


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

My re veg


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 5, 2020)

Lastly here is how I save genetics.   Minimal water,lights and food


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

Well,  it's been about 3 weeks so I guess I should update the grow. My water garden is looking sad.  Not enough light and lots of stretch.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

One of the plants just rotted off right at the rock wool cube it was started in.   Didn't see that coming. It stunk up the whole room.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

Fortunately the soil grow is looking good.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a mess of cuts from the Sonic and the revegged glue is coming along


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 27, 2020)

The variety from seeds.   I mixed it up but there is triple grape, Oregon lemons, zombie kush and something else,  I forgot


----------



## Lesso (Apr 27, 2020)

Sweet. Cant wait


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, it's been a while, here's an overdue update.   3 out of 4 hydros died of root rot the last one is drying now.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

The main flower room is looking good, it still has 3 weeks to go.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

In veg there is a lot going on. The first couple of shots are zombie kush and kmintz from ripper seeds


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

These next few are from Umbra


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

The GG reveg was successful and she is now back in the flower business.  She also gave me 10 nice clones which will go into gallon pots tomorrow


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 2, 2020)

Dirt!!!
Lookin awesome!!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 2, 2020)

Yup I do alright in dirt.  I figured out wht I did wrong with the hydro but I also came to the conclusion that its just to particular.  I can do dirt in my sleep.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 3, 2020)

I love dirt also.my first love,where I started and where I seem to get the best terpene production and taste.but I also love Coco.looking absolutely great in the veg rooms.ill be keeping an eye on you here,I can't wait to see all these girls flower.happy growing bro and thx for the content.


----------



## cardgenius (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice! That re vegged plant looks amazing. I need to give that a try sometime soon.

I like those plastic storage bins. Do you top dress at all after transplanting into them?


----------

